# Einstellung Monitor



## Rastlos03 (15. Dezember 2010)

ich habe einen ViewSonic HDMI1080p Monitor. Dennoch erscheinen die Dinge verzerrt, d.h. ein Kreis ist keine Kreis sondern eine Ellipse.
Ich habe schon ein wenig nachgelesen, finde aber nichts, denn wenn ich die Auflösung einstelle auf 1680 x 1050 passt es nicht und es ändert sich auch nichts.

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen? Dankeschön!


----------



## cr4shm4n (15. Dezember 2010)

Die richtige Auflösung für einen 1080p Monitor ist 1920x1080, die musst du einstellen.
1680x1050 hat ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:10, die richtige Auflösung dagegen 16:9, deshalb die Verzerrung.


----------



## Rastlos03 (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort! Aber wenn ich das einstelle, dann wird mir nicht mehr alles angezeigt und der Bildschirm "rutscht" hin und her (sorry für die laienhafte Ausdrucksweise, ich hoffe, ihr versteht trotzdem was ich meine, bin halt eine ziemliche Compi-Null.)


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

FullHD ist nunmal 1920x1080 - es gibt noch die Zwischenlösung 1920x1200 (16:10). Könntest Du bitte Monitor-Modell/Bezeichnung nennen und vielleicht auch Grafikkarte?

mfg chmee


----------



## Rastlos03 (19. Dezember 2010)

Es ist ein ViewSonic HDMI 1080p Full HD und eine Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 5600 Series.


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

Auch Viewsonic hat irgendwelche Modellbezeichnungen wie VX2243xm oder so. Bitte nochmal nachschauen - ob auf der Rückseite des Monitors oder auf dem Karton oder dem Handbuch.


----------



## Rastlos03 (19. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis, VX 2260wm


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

Nun, es sind die genannten 1920x1080 einzustellen. Ich denke, das Problem liegt in den Grafikkarteneinstellungen - AMD/ATI hat einen Overscan-Modus eingebaut - und unsinnigerweise per Standard auf 10% Beschnitt eingestellt, diesen stellst Du auf 0 und alles sollte gut sein.

Links zum Schauen und Nachlesen : 
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=733701
http://tefly.net/blog/wp-content/up...kalierungsoptionen-Overscan-ausschalten-2.png
http://www.mh-h.de/MP/ati1.jpg

mfg chmee


----------



## Rastlos03 (19. Dezember 2010)

Dankeschön!!
Es ist zum Mäusemelken, ich komm nicht an die Skalierung über den catalyst.


----------

